# Do released WM units return to inventory at a certain time?



## DaveNV (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a Waitlist in for the second of two nights I'm trying to book at WM Leavenworth.  Although I hear this is a likely match that will turn up eventually, I've also been told I should check inventory during the day, just in case something turns up there.

Presuming somebody is going to release a unit that will match the date I want, is it possible a unit could show up randomly during the day?  Do they load the available inventory at any specific time, or is it whenever they happen to receive the released unit?  If I search first thing in the morning, right after the 6AM magic time, is there a reason to search again later that same day?

Dave


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 10, 2018)

It shows up as soon as it is cancelled, unless a valid waitlist catches it. Then it might not appear for 48 hours or more, depending on waitlist responses. 

If you a certain date you should really be using the waitlist. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks.  I do have a Waitlist in for the date I need.  I just wanted to be sure something didn't slip past me.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 11, 2018)

Sometimes things do slip by the Wait List. So you should check once a day.


----------



## JohnPaul (Feb 11, 2018)

i released a March week in South Shore at Tahoe.   Many days showed up right away but not the weekend   I assumed someone had a waitlist


----------



## easyrider (Feb 11, 2018)

I think your odds are excellent for the wait list by waiting for the email or call until a few weeks out. It seems like many people cancel or change their reservations within two weeks of their reservation at which point it becomes bonus time. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2018)

My waitlist came through today.  I got my second night in Leavenworth.  I called in and they booked it together with the day before that I'd booked previously.  Very easily done.  The guy on the phone was very helpful. I'm really liking WM so far. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 19, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 19, 2018)

Congrats. We like the WM Waitlist. Remember Wait Lists are cancelled when the dates you entered are within the Bonus Time Period.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Congrats. We like the WM Waitlist. Remember Wait Lists are cancelled when the dates you entered are within the Bonus Time Period.



Thanks, I didn't know that.  Does that mean any requested time within the Bonus Time window will just be in open inventory? 

Dave


----------



## IsaiahB (Feb 19, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that.  Does that mean any requested time within the Bonus Time window will just be in open inventory?
> 
> Dave



Correct - waitlists no longer are in affect within 14 days for non-exotic resorts.

Owner Care/Resort OPs waitlists can still grab units right up till the day of arrival.


----------

